# Ramako's pieces



## Ramako

I am going to follow jani's (and actually Billy's) example and have one thread on which to post my works, which I shall probably add to in the future, even though I have only one uploaded at the moment.

So I thought I would post something of mine here. I wrote it for a competition in which I did not succeed. In a concert, the horns would be placed separate to the orchestra.


----------



## juergen

Good work. Reminds me of Beet's Eroica in some places.


----------



## Ramako

juergen said:


> Good work. Reminds me of Beet's Eroica in some places.


:lol: not the effect I was going for but I think I know where you're talking about. It is essentially a very twisted pastiche of Haydn's Sturm und Drang style.


----------



## OldKen

Very confident and impressive. I envy your dexterity and fluent grasp of the music style. Just one thing puzzles me - the inclusion (in the second half of your piece) of two 4-bar sections in what sounds like 5:4 time. Perhaps I'm wrong - Is this a common feature of this style?

Since adding the fifth part of my 9 pieces, I have tried to remove myself from the influence of my wife's condition by trying to write a string quartet. I have not found this easy! If you are interested to hear my rather stumbling effort, it is at http://soundcloud.com/oldken/study for string quartet.

Very best wishes and congratulations,

OldKen


----------



## Ramako

OldKen said:


> Very confident and impressive. I envy your dexterity and fluent grasp of the music style. Just one thing puzzles me - the inclusion (in the second half of your piece) of two 4-bar sections in what sounds like 5:4 time. Perhaps I'm wrong - Is this a common feature of this style?
> 
> Since adding the fifth part of my 9 pieces, I have tried to remove myself from the influence of my wife's condition by trying to write a string quartet. I have not found this easy! If you are interested to hear my rather stumbling effort, it is at http://soundcloud.com/oldken/study for string quartet.
> 
> Very best wishes and congratulations,
> 
> OldKen


Thank you! It isn't a standard part of the style, but just a weird part of the piece.

Unfortunately there is an error with soundcloud when I click on your link, I don't know why this is.


----------



## OldKen

Sorry, That's my fault in not understanding SoundCloud protocol for web addresses. Any spaces have to be replaced by hyphens it would appear. So the SoundCloud address should be soundcloud.com/oldken/study-for-string-quartet.

Best wishes,

OldKen


----------

